# hmmmm



## messiah35 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am in the process of setting up a tank (im most likely going to be ordering at least a 50 gallon next week) and i think im just one fish shy of where i want to be. What ive settled on so far is:

pair of ocellaris clowns and anemone
flame dwarf angel
royal gramma
possibly some chromis or a six line wrasse

i want to add a fish that isnt going to be shy and will take up all of that extra "dead" tank space. Preferably something that is decent sized for that size tank.

Any ideas?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Yellow Tangs are ok for 50 gallons, but their personality is a craps-shoot, I have one in my 55g that is fairly shy. I have another in a 29g (not by choice) that is friendly as all heck.


----------



## Hawkfish992 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to add an aggressive and territorial fish like a tang, it should be the last fish added to the tank, otherwise it'll pester the other fish constantly.


----------

